# Replacing floor-Need 1/2" Marine Ply or fiberglass Board



## Q2arrowhunter (Mar 17, 2008)

I have a 1985 American Skier ski boat and the floor is ROTTEN. I replaced it once with what I was told was marine grade plywood but turned out to be furniture grade - I did not do a good job of confirming and just used it. Well that floor rotted.

Who sells marine grade plywood and what price can I expect to pay?

Does anyone know if there is 1/2" fiberglass sheets available at a reasonable cost.

[email protected]


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

1/2" fiberglass sheets would be Extremely heavy. Hows the stringers?

Here is a link to one that has just been completed.
ClassicMako Owners Club, Inc. - 1982 Ski Nautique stringers and deck

*Meredith & Sons Lumber CO*

8701 N Palafox St, Pensacola, FL 32534

(850) 476-3626

They have 3/8,1/2 & 3/4 A-B Marine Fir plywood in stock. 3/4in is aprox $90.

Fir will check. Putting just resign on it will not stop it from checking. It must have a layer of glass on both sides.

But where the screws go in for the hinge of the dogbox need special attention. Same with anything that mounts to the deck. 4200 or 5200 alone is NOT the answer and if that is all you use.... then do expect to be replacing the deck again.

If it's composite panels you desire. They are out there. VERY expensive and the shipping [truck freight] is usually the deal breaker.

Here is a Nidacore panel ready to go.
Boat Builder Central - Finished Nidacore Panel - NIDACORE

Be aware that screw will not hold in that panel and it takes special attention to have screws hold in it.


----------



## Q2arrowhunter (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks X.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Advanced Plastics on 98 just east of Elberta handles synthetic core, fabric and resin.

Joraca


----------

